# Solved: Problem installing ATI Catalyst Control Center!



## Bassi (Jul 20, 2008)

All my drivers are up to date, but I recently decided to download CCC so I could change some specific settings because I have some problems running homeworld 2.

But I've installe the damn program several times now... And it asks me to restart.. And I do.. and then, nothing.

The control center is nowhere to be found. All the files gets extracted to:
C:\ATI\SUPPORT

But that's the installation files.. the setup.. 
It's like everytime I try to install it, it doesn't gets installed anywhere..


Anyone.......?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

When you right click on your desktop, does it show an ATI Catalyst option?


----------



## Bassi (Jul 20, 2008)

No  ... and btw, I'm running windows vista


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

It is in C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE on my PC. The executable that starts it is "cli.exe".


----------



## Bassi (Jul 20, 2008)

C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies

Is empty on my computer. But the folder IS there. So it seems the installation wizard created the folder but didn't install the freakin program.

And I've acutally tried to installed it several times now..


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Is this for the HD2600XT in your iMac?

Which drivers & CCC are you downloading? Are they these: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/bootcamp-xp.aspx


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Do you have all pre-requisites installed? I believe CCC requires Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable and .Net Framework 2.0.


----------



## Bassi (Jul 20, 2008)

Triple6 said:


> Is this for the HD2600XT in your iMac?
> 
> Which drivers & CCC are you downloading? Are they these: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/bootcamp-xp.aspx


Yes, exactly that graphic card.

But not the drivers since I'm not running XP. I am running Vista Business and there werent no boot camp drivers for vista so I just went with the regular vista drivers.

Could that be the problem? And if so, what should I do?



Frank4d said:


> Do you have all pre-requisites installed? I believe CCC requires Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable and .Net Framework 2.0.


Yes. That is some of the first things I install on a fresh installation.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I believe you need those exact drivers to work with that CCC. Those cards in many cases were made specially for iMac's and are only correctly supported with the correct ATI/Apple approved drivers.

Are you not using BootCamp for your Windows XP installation?

I guess you can try the full Catalyst Suite with the driver from here(Option 1): http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...px?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.36&lang=English

The ATI driver and the ATI CCC should be the same version.


----------



## Bassi (Jul 20, 2008)

Triple6 said:


> I believe you need those exact drivers to work with that CCC. Those cards in many cases were made specially for iMac's and are only correctly supported with the correct ATI/Apple approved drivers.
> 
> Are you not using BootCamp for your Windows XP installation?
> 
> ...


As said before, I am NOT running windows XP. I am running Vista Business.
And on ATI's website there is ONLY Bootcamp drivers for Windows XP. Not windows Vista. That is why I went with the regular drivers for Vista 32Bit.
Theese: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...spx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.2&lang=English

The Drivers work.. But not the control center. This is my problem.

So right now I jsut tried the XP drivers you linked to just to see what would happen. And it installed I rebooted, and FINALLY.. Now I can see that the control center has installed. is is there when I rightclick on my desktop, and it shows up in C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies.

But it wont start. Maybe because it's for XP and not for Vista, wich I am running.
But still far better results with the driver for Vista wich really didn't do anything.

So I am stuck here and do not know what to do next...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sorry I didn't see the Vista in your last post.

You need to uninstall all the ATI drivers and software now and install Option 1 from the link you have above. The Windows XP drivers/software will not work correctly on Vista.

And now maybe after uninstalling everything and reinstalling it will give you the CCC.

If not you may want to check the Event Log for any errors, specifically related to ATI, drivers, or .NET.


----------



## Bassi (Jul 20, 2008)

Triple6 said:


> Sorry I didn't see the Vista in your last post.
> 
> You need to uninstall all the ATI drivers and software now and install Option 1 from the link you have above. The Windows XP drivers/software will not work correctly on Vista.
> 
> ...


Oh my god. That worked... And it ticked my off. I know why it didn't work before now. Jesus christ I'm stupid..

When I first installed vista, I used my MAC OS X cd to install the windows drivers that follows with it.
And then tried to make Catalyst control center work with theese mac drivers.

So I did what you said. Uninstalled everything. Then Installed the display drivers for Mobility Radeon HD 2600XT, Windows Vista 32bit, and then installed the catalyst control center, and now it runs perfectly.

Thanks for all you help guys


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well thats good to hear that you got it working :up:


----------

